

Deep Sea Trash Revealed with ROVs: Debris Discovered 7000 Feet Below - pwg
http://www.scienceworldreport.com/articles/7352/20130606/deep-sea-trash-revealed-rovs-debris-discovered-7000-feet-below.htm

======
JoeAltmaier
I don't dispute the trash count. I dispute the problem. Its ugly; so don't
look at it. Other than that, what is the problem?

Its 1/4 metal (including an entire semi-trailer container! in the video) -
I've seen metal used for artificial reefs all over the world. So this 'trash'
metal is inferior in some way? In the videos animals seemed to cluster around
the trash, often attaching themselves to it or even living in it.

They say in the article that the plastic can last for decades. Good! Shelter
for fish spawn, housing for crustaceans, permanent and cheap - heck, it was
free.

